# Peacocks and haps



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Aul. sp. Undu reef










Aul. Ruby red










Placidochromis phenochilus










Protmelas spilonatus


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Love your Placidochromis Phenochilus..... :drooling:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

they all look great! Got any more pix???   :drooling: opcorn:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

They look great! :thumb:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Your Pheno is pretty well speckled all ready! Very beautiful :thumb:


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Copadichromis azureus










Taiwon reef










M. Msobo










N. venustus


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

That P. Spilonatus "Tanzania" is beautiful! I've been looking for them for the past year, but to no avail. I'm actually looking for the Luili type.


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

nice fishes rdfishguy and excellent photos.

how many inches has your ruby red??

saludos


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

That little guy is only 1 1/2 " and if I hadn't watched him color - up myself I'd think he was hormoned. He's going to be a nice fish.


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

what size tank i have many of the same fish here is my ruby red


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks. The tank is 230 gallons.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW beutiful fish and nice tank, what camera do you use to take pics of you're tank and if you use a slr what lense do you use for it thanks


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

The camera is a Rebel XT the lense is the kit lense EFS 8-55mm. I put tissue paper over the flash, darken the room and use autofocus because I have no idea how to use manual settings and I don't understand photography jargon. F-stop this and aperature that, ISO speed. I am clueless as to what most of this stuff means or how to use it. I've tried settings recommended by others before and I don't get the results that I do with auto settings.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Spilonotus Tanzania is one of the best Haps to get. I loved mine when I had them. They would always greet me whenever I fed them and thanked me by splashing me every single time!!!

A great fish which needs a large tank - 125g or more!!!


----------

